# What a waste of good snow!



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## skiing is life (Nov 6, 2008)

why couldnt that be here:-(


----------



## Glenn (Nov 6, 2008)

Hopefully, people have sleds out there...or something to play with.

Edit: The motorized type of sleds.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2008)

So-Dak is totally legit..I drove through there on the way back from Montana..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 7, 2008)

From what I have read Montana got a bit of snow from this storm.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 7, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> From what I have read Montana got a bit of snow from this storm.



How much???  Apparently Bridger Bowl was going off a few weeks ago..


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 7, 2008)

Relatively flat South Dakota just got nailed with blizzard conditions, I-90 is closed and there's about 2 feet of snow in Sturgis, SD....


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Nov 10, 2008)

Apparently North and South Dakota both have a few ski areas.

http://www.skiernet.com/ski_sd.html

http://www.skiernet.com/ski_nd.html


----------



## billski (Nov 13, 2008)

*It's funny how live links become instantly obsolete....*

It's funny how live links become instantly obsolete....



drjeff said:


>



It's funny how live links become instantly obsolete....


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2008)

billski said:


> It's funny how live links become instantly obsolete....
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how live links become instantly obsolete....



One more time.


----------



## billski (Nov 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> One more time.


It's funny how live links become instantly obsolete....


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 13, 2008)

When I lived in Gillette, Wyoming,  Terry Peak(about 80 miles) in the South Dakota Black Hills was a fun place to ski. The Black Hills, the oldest mountain range west of the Mississippi is closer geologically to the Daks than the Rockies. Harney Peak at about 7,000ft was the tallest mountain in the range.


----------

